# Old PES "Cuito Cuanavale" Stadium



## SHM92 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello everybody, I'm new to this forum, gotta say it looks really neat.

I was hoping that maybe you guys could help me, I'm playing PES 4 and i'm trying to figure out what stadium actually is the "Cuito Cuanavale".
http://i.4cdn.org/sp/1578909976903.jpg
http://i.4cdn.org/sp/1578909991368.jpg
http://i.4cdn.org/sp/1578910116266.jpg
http://i.4cdn.org/sp/1578910054021.jpg

Back in the day, people assumed it was the Toyota Stadium of Bloemfontein, South Africa, then called Vodacom Park, but it's clearly not it, just see here. http://stadiumdb.com/pictures/stadiums/rsa/free_state_stadium/free_state_stadium03.jpg

Also, the stadium is not located in South Africa, as it always has supporter's banners written in French. In the PS2 games, stadiums had supporter's banners written in the stadium's country language; for example, you could play Italy-Spain at the "Cuito Cuanavale" and you would see banners written in French, like this one ("seule la victoire est belle", meaning "only the victory is beautiful")
http://i.4cdn.org/sp/1578920132495.jpg

Still, I'm guessing it's located in some francophone african country, or at least a country with some heavy French influence, since the scoreboard sometimes displays the message "Konami in Africa".
http://i.4cdn.org/sp/1578936004740.jpg

I tried to do some research myself, but I had no luck.
Could you help me out? Thanks in advance


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

If you look at the design of the stands that have roofs on them in-game, it closely resembles Estadio George Capwell/Arena Banco del Pacifico in Ecuador before it was renovated a few years ago.

Here's the thread about the renovation works and how the stadium is now.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696954

I always argued back in the day that Vodacom Park was wrong and it was this stadium instead but it seems the Vodacom myth stuck unfortantely. Primarily because in game I think it's marked down as being from Africa but no such stadium in Africa looks anything like it.

It's not a perfect match and I think Konami took some artistic licence to create it but the general style of the stands looks similar and certainly much more so than Vodacom Park.

(neither is Amerigo Atlantis - people used to say it was the Estadio Nacional in Chile despite the in-game stadium being angular and two tiered most of the way round and Estadio Nacional being a one tiered bowl. I personally think it's based on Miami Dolphins' stadium pre-renovation)


----------

